# Instagram in a Nutshel



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

I just uploaded this.  I think it's time to admit to myself that I'm a hipster... or... whatever. 




Coffee, Fugoo, &amp; Apple by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 28, 2014)

You forgot to include your lunch.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> You forgot to include your lunch.



Coffee IS my lunch


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, I must congratulate you on your OFFICIAL REACHING OF HIPSTER STATUS!!!! Ironically, of course.


----------



## Designer (Dec 28, 2014)

Had to look that one up:

"hip·ster1
ˈhipstər/
_noun_
informal

a person who follows the latest trends and fashions, especially those regarded as being outside the cultural mainstream.

Urban Dictionary: hipster


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't like mainstream, because it's mainstream. That's why I refer to myself as a hipster [emoji12]


----------



## pgriz (Dec 28, 2014)

I dunno.  I think for "hipster" the coffee either has to be black, or have elaborate cream designs.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 28, 2014)

*cry* I thought my DF made ME a hipster. Now you're telling me I have the wrong camera?! 

I wanted to be hip too...... :'-(


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 28, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> *cry* I thought my DF made ME a hipster. Now you're telling me I have the wrong camera?!
> 
> I wanted to be hip too...... :'-(


Nope, I got a Df also. I waited and nothing happened. It must be the Fugoo (whatever that is)


----------



## pgriz (Dec 28, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > *cry* I thought my DF made ME a hipster. Now you're telling me I have the wrong camera?!
> ...



Nah.  In Jake's case, it's the hand-made leather camera strap.  You just don't find those anywhere.  The Fugoo is a red herring or a placement since Jake wants them to send him more stuff.  He's trying to get Apple to notice, but as far as we know, they think they have the marketing end covered just fine.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

pgriz said:


> I dunno.  I think for "hipster" the coffee either has to be black, or have elaborate cream designs.



I was just talking today about picking up a milk-frother so I can practice my hand at latte design... for real...


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



Red herring is borderline accurate.  I was using it all morning, while drinking coffee, and on my laptop.  I guess the Canon would be the red herring in that photo. 

BUT, you could also call it placement, as yes, I'd like more free stuff


----------



## Rick58 (Dec 28, 2014)

"milk-frother??"... You win


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> "milk-frother??"... You win


[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## runnah (Dec 28, 2014)

If hipsters are so unique how come they all look the same?


----------



## Shipman (Dec 28, 2014)

Whats your IG name? Id like to follow you since Im not often on this site


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 28, 2014)

In reality, your film camera needs to be more obscure, like a Werra. Something they haven't heard of before.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a frother.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

runnah said:


> If hipsters are so unique how come they all look the same?



Isn't that the irony of it? It's beautiful.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> In reality, your film camera needs to be more obscure, like a Werra. Something they haven't heard of before.




So true. I should make up my own. That'd be über hipster.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 28, 2014)

Shipman said:


> Whats your IG name? Id like to follow you since Im not often on this site



@RedSkiesPhotography [emoji106][emoji5]️


----------



## Shipman (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 28, 2014)

I was gonna be a hipster but I'm too fat...


----------



## BillM (Dec 28, 2014)

You can't be a hipster, I don't see a BMW logo on any of that stuff !!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2014)

BillM said:


> You can't be a hipster, I don't see a BMW logo on any of that stuff !!!!



I'd much prefer a useful vehicle. Like, a Subaru Outback [emoji16][emoji5]️[emoji5]️


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 29, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I'd much prefer a useful vehicle. Like, a Subaru Outback [emoji16][emoji5]️[emoji5]️



Or a Volkswagen bus...


----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2014)

runnah said:


> If hipsters are so unique how come they all look the same?


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > If hipsters are so unique how come they all look the same?



That looks pretty goth to me...


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> That looks pretty goth to me...



apparently you cannot distinguish goth from emo.




> *Worker:* Alright now, you say that you witnessed your friend being abused by her parents.
> *Michael:* Yes. They called her an emo.
> *Worker:* What's wrong with that?
> *Michael:* Emos suck! Their vile, self-pitying, depressed assholes!
> ...


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2014)

Braineack said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > That looks pretty goth to me...
> ...



Apparently not.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't believe you bought a Canon and wtf has it got to do with hipster


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I can't believe you bought a Canon and wtf has it got to do with hipster



My father bought a Canon close to 40 years ago, and that was my first ever SLR.  The hipster comment was sarcastic, but clearly you missed that.  

You know that saying "If you don't have nice things to say, then don't say anything at all?" Maybe you should learn to read so you can read that statement and heed its lesson.

Jake


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2014)

No didn't miss it, get some film in it you may enjoy it more than digital


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2014)

gsgary said:


> No didn't miss it, get some film in it you may enjoy it more than digital



I do have a roll of Ilford 400 in it, but don't shoot it that much so I haven't even shot all 36 yet.  We'll see what I get once I get it processed.

Jake


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > No didn't miss it, get some film in it you may enjoy it more than digital
> ...


HP5 ?


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 29, 2014)

gsgary said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Of course!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2014)

If you like high contrast shoot it at 800


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2014)

Y'know - forget about all the advice for getting good shots. if you were a REAL hipster, you'd be shooting a Holga and shooting film dunked in hot water and dried out before loading it into the camera. Because you know, big blotchy spots on a poorly-composed picture of a fire hydrant is kewl.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 29, 2014)

limr said:


> Y'know - forget about all the advice for getting good shots. if you were a REAL hipster, you'd be shooting a Holga and shooting film dunked in hot water and dried out before loading it into the camera. Because you know, big blotchy spots on a poorly-composed picture of a fire hydrant is kewl.



Well, there go my hopes of being kewl and hipster.  

But I do have a Leica IIIc with a wonky shutter, and I think it still has film from the 1980's in it.  Could be Kodacolor 64 or Tri-X.  Can't remember.  Maybe I should use that.  Now to figure out whether a scarf or goatee are required accouterments.  The first I've got, the second is subject to the approval of my wife.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 29, 2014)

limr said:


> Y'know - forget about all the advice for getting good shots. if you were a REAL hipster, you'd be shooting a Holga and shooting film dunked in hot water and dried out before loading it into the camera. Because you know, big blotchy spots on a poorly-composed picture of a fire hydrant is kewl.



Dunked in hot water? That's so mainstream!

This is truly hipster...dunking your film in your urine....
Photographer Soaks Film in Urine For Magical, Interesting Images


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2014)

Paul, that actually reminds me of when my brother-in-law handed me his entire Spotmatic kit about 1 - 1.5 years ago. Okay, it's no Leica, but it was still a pretty nice kit. It had been sitting in the camera bag for so long that the foam lining of the bag was disintegrating. There was still film in the camera. There was a roll of Kodachrome 64 in the bag, but he had no idea if another of the same was loaded or if it was Tri-X. So I just shot the rest of the roll - there were maybe 10-12 shots left. Turned out it was Tri-X. Got it developed and got 2 keepers! So go find a fedora and shoot up that film in the Lecia! 




Day 132 - Rooster by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 132 - Dog by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> Dunked in hot water? That's so mainstream!
> 
> This is truly hipster...dunking your film in your urine....
> Photographer Soaks Film in Urine For Magical, Interesting Images



I have a photo book that has prints that were made with various body fluids. And I heard urine could possibly be used as a fixer.  Between my homemade Caffenol and urine, at least I know how I'm going to develop and print pictures after the zombie apocalypse


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 29, 2014)

limr said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> > Dunked in hot water? That's so mainstream!
> ...



Interesting...certainly changes my thoughts on purchasing a used film camera...I looked through her pictures and it looked like she had to come up with a gimmick to get exposure anyway, I mean, how many times can you take a picture of yourself jumping around on a rock before people get tired of it?

See commercial copy below...


> Got too many of the same shot? Soak 'em in urine!
> Can't figure out how to dial in that exposure? Soak 'em in urine!
> Subject matter less than interesting? Soak 'em in urine!
> Urine! Your one stop, photo fixing, fluid...It might smell funky but the results speak for themselves....


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 29, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> I was gonna be a hipster but I'm too fat...


Maybe you could be a neckbeard instead.

Sent from my M470BSA using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 29, 2014)

fotomonkey said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> > I was gonna be a hipster but I'm too fat...
> ...


Interesting...but nah. I don't play World of Warcraft...


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow, I pretty much have no idea what any of you are talking about. I can tell you're speaking English, but none of it makes any sense.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 29, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> fotomonkey said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHenson said:
> ...




I'm just glad I held back and didn't buy a Holga over Christmas.


----------



## limr (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey, Holgas can be fun!


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 30, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> fotomonkey said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHenson said:
> ...



I think you're all having a bit too much fun.


----------



## kdthomas (Dec 30, 2014)

I think you need a fixed-gear bicycle and a french-press coffee rig to complete the transformation


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

kdthomas said:


> I think you need a fixed-gear bicycle and a french-press coffee rig to complete the transformation



Not sure about the bike...but:
French Press | B&W | Backlit | Photography Forum


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> kdthomas said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need a fixed-gear bicycle and a french-press coffee rig to complete the transformation
> ...



Hey man, don't knock the French press! Makes awesome coffee..

...wait a second. I shoot film, I have a Holga, I use a French press and own a fedora, I have several albums by The Strokes and enjoy microbrewed bears and small batch bourbon...

Crap. I'm a hipster, too. So, how to I sign up for Instagram?


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

limr said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> > kdthomas said:
> ...



Uhhh....I dunno...ask Jake.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 30, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > MichaelHenson said:
> ...



Download the app!! [emoji5]️[emoji5]️


----------



## MichaelHenson (Dec 30, 2014)

See!


----------



## limr (Dec 30, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Download the app!! [emoji5]️[emoji5]️



Trying....can't quite...bring myself to...do...it...

Though I do have an app called "Retro Camera" installed:




Day 271 - Zelda retro camera by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 271 - Mrs Parker retro camera by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 31, 2014)

MichaelHenson said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I'd much prefer a useful vehicle. Like, a Subaru Outback [emoji16][emoji5]️[emoji5]️
> ...



I've always wanted one...


----------



## pgriz (Dec 31, 2014)

Apropos of nothing, Leonore, have you considered that Zelda may be possessed?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 31, 2014)

All this talk about French presses makes me want to use mine finally.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 31, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> All this talk about French presses makes me want to use mine finally.



Do it!


----------



## limr (Dec 31, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Apropos of nothing, Leonore, have you considered that Zelda may be possessed?



I'm firmly convinced that she is, actually 



D-B-J said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> > All this talk about French presses makes me want to use mine finally.
> ...



Yes, do it! You know you wanna. All the cool kids are French pressing it these days!


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jan 1, 2015)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Wow, I pretty much have no idea what any of you are talking about. I can tell you're speaking English, but none of it makes any sense.



Hipsters are a subculture of men and women typically in their 20's and 30's that value independent thinking, counter-culture, progressive politics, an appreciation of art and indie-rock, creativity, intelligence, and witty banter.  They enjoy, or like to think they enjoy, clothing, food, music, activities, etc. that are outside of the social mainstream.  A hipster has nothing to do with getting an iPhone, a Macbook, digital camera, a set of outdoor speakers, and a cup of coffee since majority of the people revolve their lives around these items these days.  I have no idea to what context this term is applied to here. LOL


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 1, 2015)

CaptainNapalm said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I pretty much have no idea what any of you are talking about. I can tell you're speaking English, but none of it makes any sense.
> ...



I think your definition of hipster is slightly inaccurate, and my use of the word hipster was facetious. That being said, my definition of hipster, as used above, is one who goes against the grain simply to go against the grain. I listen to vinyl because almost none of my friends do. I prefer a nice cup of french roast rather than dunkins. I like finding eccentric or non- main-stream indie and folk music on spotify simply because not many listen to it. 

If that makes sense?

Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 1, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> CaptainNapalm said:
> 
> 
> > TreeofLifeStairs said:
> ...


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 1, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> CaptainNapalm said:
> 
> 
> > TreeofLifeStairs said:
> ...


Not doing something just because other people are doing it is as ridiculous as doing someth just because other people are doing it. Do what you're going to do regardless of everyone else.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 1, 2015)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > CaptainNapalm said:
> ...



Being different for the sake of being different is ridiculous? Maybe I enjoy being different. I enjoy what I like, and some of it happens to be non-mainstream. You're over analyzing what isn't there.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jan 1, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


I'm sorry man, I came across too strongly. If I offended you I'm sorry. I like you and enjoy reading your posts and comments.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 1, 2015)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > TreeofLifeStairs said:
> ...



No worries [emoji5]️ I didn't take it personally.


----------



## limr (Jan 1, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> I think your definition of hipster is slightly inaccurate, and my use of the word hipster was facetious. That being said, my definition of hipster, as used above, is one who goes against the grain simply to go against the grain. I listen to vinyl because almost none of my friends do. I prefer a nice cup of french roast rather than dunkins. I like finding eccentric or non- main-stream indie and folk music on spotify simply because not many listen to it.
> 
> If that makes sense?
> 
> Jake



I knew I liked you!  This makes sense to me.

The thing that comes to mind to give as an example for me is the New York Times Best Seller list. I've found that the books that become really popular and sit on that list tend to be crap. If everyone likes it, that's a sign to me that I probably won't. So it's not that I like non-mainstream things just to try to be different; I just happen to consistently prefer things that aren't very popular. And mainstream gets boring very quickly. 

Plus, I've just got a very contrary nature


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 2, 2015)

limr said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > I think your definition of hipster is slightly inaccurate, and my use of the word hipster was facetious. That being said, my definition of hipster, as used above, is one who goes against the grain simply to go against the grain. I listen to vinyl because almost none of my friends do. I prefer a nice cup of french roast rather than dunkins. I like finding eccentric or non- main-stream indie and folk music on spotify simply because not many listen to it.
> ...



Well said [emoji5]️[emoji106]


----------

